# Cymraeg (Welsh): to like



## ThePilgrim

Bore da!

I'm currently engaged in learning the wonderful Welsh language, and have hit a bit of a wall with a certain word.

I know that the dictionary word for "to like" is "hoffi," but I also have noticed another word being used that sounds like "lick-ee-oh," but I can't find out anywhere how to spell it.

Anyone know?  My best guess is lyceio.

Diolch yn fawr,
John


----------



## Gavril

Google searches suggest _lico _and _licio_. I'm not surprised by the lack of spelling information for this word: it's a pretty transparent Anglicism.


----------



## Cian87

It's lico in the south and licio in the north.

It almost certainly is an anglicism, but it's well used and accepted, even among more 'proper' welsh speakers.

Pob hwyl!
Cxx


----------



## Gavril

Cian87 said:


> It's lico in the south and licio in the north.
> 
> It almost certainly is an anglicism, but it's well used and accepted, even among more 'proper' welsh speakers.
> 
> Pob hwyl!
> Cxx



Out of curiosity, is there any semantic difference between _lic(i)o _and _hoffi_?


----------



## Cian87

None at all. They're just used in different areas, or in different phrases based simply on habit. But the meaning is exactly the same.

Cxx


----------

